# portable sawmills in or near Houston



## danielsure (Oct 4, 2008)

Can anyone help me figure out how to find someone near Houston that has a portable sawmill? I'm selectively clearing 10 acres northwest of Houston in Montgomery County and don't want to burn up the trees I've cut down (already in 16 foot sections). 

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## woodshop (Oct 4, 2008)

One thing would be to contact any of the local portable mill dealers in your area and ask for references. Then start making phone calls to them. Many portable mill owners are very willing to let you see their setups, and you might score one who is willing to do the job for you.


----------



## danielsure (Oct 5, 2008)

*thank you*

Thanks. That is a great suggestion.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a sawmill locator. There are a couple in texas and may be able to help you find what you are looking for. It may take a few phone calls.
http://westcoastlands.net/


----------



## John Henry (Oct 6, 2008)

danielsure, I live in Montgomery County also (outside Willis). There are a few sawmills (permanent ones) in the area, but I'm not sure about a portable one. I just got a Granberg MkIII and cut my first piece yesterday (30" oak, not very suitable for lumber but good practice).

What are you going to do with the wood?


----------



## danielsure (Oct 7, 2008)

*lumber for a barn*

I am hoping to use it to build a barn on the property (and maybe even part of the house, if the quality is good and uniform enough).


----------



## danielsure (Oct 7, 2008)

*John Henry and new mill*

John Henry -- could I hire you to help me cut up my logs? Are you interested in some free wood yourself? I have three big oaks that are down on my property and a bunch of Southern Yellow Pine logs cut at 16' and about 30-40 in number.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.mgsawmill.com/

Give this guy a call. He's not mobile (at least he wasn't last time I spoke with him) but has a truck and trailer. You might be able to work something out.


----------



## John Henry (Oct 9, 2008)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> http://www.mgsawmill.com/
> 
> Give this guy a call. He's not mobile (at least he wasn't last time I spoke with him) but has a truck and trailer. You might be able to work something out.



Hey Aggie, thanks for finding this. I'm close to there, and may stop by just to see what he has.

I wonder if there is downward pricing pressure now, with the surplus of nice oaks and other species that are now littering the landscape in this area after the hurricane. I collected more than I can handle from my neighbor (tractor distance is a good thing) and there are at least 8-10 24" or larger oaks within a mile of me.


----------



## goblin (Oct 12, 2008)

It'd probably be cheaper (and easier) in the long run to just purchase a small portable mill (second-hand?) yourself to mill your barn lumber, then sell it when the job is done. That way you don't have to worry about having all of the 'select' lumber disappearing in your sawyer's truck, and you're left with only piles of garbage for your barn suitable only for siding and kindling.


----------

